# My really bad trade this year is



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I purchased 3000 shares of FM,,,, First Quantum Minerals Limited @ a cost of 12.27

Started at 14.14 and last trade at 10.35

I am sure that there will be more bad trades in my future

Do you have one to share


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

COS -- total dog, even after averaging down. This one's going to be a write-off I think. It will probably be bought for cash @ $6 by Petronas or Tata Petodyne or someone like that and leave me with nothing.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

COS, also averaged down and SDRL


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Baytex for sure, never saw the oil crash coming and these type of pay-out stocks have been hammered.........


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

1980 that is not a bad trade

A good trade is when you have a method that takes into account proper money management that gives you an edge & you follow your method. Weather the trade makes or loses money they are all good trades when the method is followed.

A bad trade is when you have no method , make a trade & make money.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Don't yet know if I have made any really bad trades this year. I have made a dozen or more that are under water mind you, but I don't consider those bad trades, at least not yet. I consider it a normal part of investing that cannot be escaped. They might even be considered brilliant trades if the benchmark is the prices of a year ago, or maybe the really bad trades were made by others a year ago and mine are merely standard bad trades.

Added to TCK.B, COS, BBD,B, BTE, LRE, and ECA today. I am under water on all 6 currently in the aggregate of about $200K for my $650K invested to date. If I had held these shares and quantities a year ago at their highs, the holdings would be about $1.7M. So in the aggregate I think I am buying low(ish), but who knows what the future will bring. My resource holdings are about up to traditional TSX weighting at 24% after being well under TSX weighting most of my life. I have also being selling some of my stable shares (GE, T, ADW.A) at high(ish) numbers to finance.

It is possible that "it is different this time", but I think I will go with "history does not repeat but it rhymes". 

hboy43


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

so, what ya gonna do with the FM there z28???


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

PTA, bought before the oil crash. Luckily I've managed to average down enough now that I'm nearly back to a profitable selling point - not sure if I want to hold 1-2 years for oil to recover, since I'm nearly happy with a selling point.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

FCG-N (Natural Gas ETF) hands down, beating even CPG and HSE that I bought near their tops last summer  Bought 100 shares initially for $20+, added 100 more shares on its way down to $10, now it's $6.50-ish... It was less than 1% of our total portfolio to begin with, I keep it just out of curiosity (to see if it ever goes up... )


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

O&G stocks, what else

CPG, ECA - 30% even after chasing down to average down. Who knew oil could drop 20-30% in 1 month

CVE & XOM - actually not bad so I don't mind holding, -10%

Only other bad stock I regret is Twitter TWTR (ACB $40), stupid management with their stupid CC


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a good thread idea. 

*Investors need to acknowledge that it's impossible to have only winners.*

You'll have individual trades that exceed the benchmark and trades that underperform the benchmark.
However, you should judge your performance on how your *overall portfolio* compares to the benchmark.

Actually, I don't like to use the term 'bad trade'. 
Most of us attempt to make the best trade we can with the information that we have available at the time.

Unfortunately, Mr. Market often doesn't always agree with us.

***************

With that being said, here's my underperformer of the year.

In Jan-Feb, I shorted Netflix via options. I lost badly.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm well under water with ACQ. I don't mind waiting on this one though.


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

CGL.C 
Gold bullions.
Hoping to hedge myself against inflation and financial crises. It did happened, but the metal didn't do as I hoped.


----------



## Doryman (Jul 31, 2013)

Earlier this year I jumped into COS at 18 and LRE at 3.25. Terrible. Honestly stresses me out a fair bit.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

XEG - bought at 14.95

I didn't buy very much though and I'm wondering if it's time to add more.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Like some others, I do not consider stocks underwater as necessarily bad trades. Sometimes, events do happen out of one's control that results in setbacks. Example: a few Fixed Reset preferred shares I bought in 2013 and 2014 on the assumption GOC5 bond yields would be increasing (not decreasing). C'est la vie! I will just stay the course anyway.

Biggest perhaps 'non-decision' regret was not selling TCK.B before its recent plunge. I had a partial position and was undecided whether to fill it or sell it at a then profit. Looks like I will take another run at that decision process later this year, i.e, average down or do tax loss selling.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

My worst bad trade ever is TPH down 65% to date not including dividends (bought in Sept/Oct/2014, so not sure it qualifies).

Also bought some BBL around that time and it's down by almost 39% but that doesn't bother me in the least because it's a dominant player in a cyclical industry that just happens to be down right now and I think it is in far better shape to weather it out than the smaller players are, (also I think it might qualify as a dividend aristocrat if that counts for anything).

Bought some BT on the same day and it seems to move opposite to BBL most days, it's up about 14% currently.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

In the book Market Wizards by Jack Swager the edition I read I think it was all of the traders, if it wasn't all it was most of the traders in the book when they started out lost their entire accounts some more then once. Then they had to go back & figure out a method that worked. Then they went on to be the market wizards.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought TA.TO back in 2013. Down 52% on 100 shares. Thankfully it was one of my very first purchases when I started learning -- so only out just shy of $900. The red brick of turd keeps sinking. I think I will keep holding.

G.TO keeps getting hammered, but I would like to keep adding to that position. Down 33% on 250 shares for G.TO, so the portfolio fluctuates quite a bit on the daily!


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

This thread makes me wonder, day/swing traders never trade without a stop loss. Would it be a good idea to set stop losses on your long-term holds as well? At least that way you won't be in for any nasty surprises & will only lose to your level of tolerance.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Getafix if there is a stop in place the sell order might not catch a bid any where near where the stop loss is placed i.e., the flash crash. Of course on an ETF like the spy most of the time it will get you out without to much slippage.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

But why trade when i can simply index and make a YTD return of 9.61% with a relatively conservative portfolio and enjoy life with others activities like knitting ?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

And where is fun in that?  Besides, our biggest winners (NFI +25% and XTC +20%, not including dividends) are not part of VCE - while all our biggest losers are..


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

larry81 said:


> But why trade when i can simply index and make a YTD return of 9.61% with a relatively conservative portfolio and enjoy life with others activities like knitting ?


You will likely find the majority do just that .... and trade, make divvy plays, GIC's, HISA's, physical assets etc. Why not gain knowledge and experience in the field of investing to make the most of it. Go play in your couch potato sandbox and not this thread. I find it very interesting to read about losses as no one tends to talk about losses, only their gains.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> O&G stocks, what else


 exactly! + linked to it TPH


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> I find it very interesting to read about losses as no one tends to talk about losses, only their gains.


For my daily lose of stock trading losers news i go there: https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

thepitchedlink said:


> so, what ya gonna do with the FM there z28???


I will buy another couple 1000 maybe today


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hmmmm.... might it be a good time for a fella to jump into some of the dogs mentioned above .... and maybe turn them into GOOD trades, down the road...??


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> hmmmm.... might it be a good time for a fella to jump into some of the dogs mentioned above .... and maybe turn them into GOOD trades, down the road...??


This is why I enjoy reading this stuff. Some "losers" are not on clearance -- but on sale!


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

hboy43 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Don't yet know if I have made any really bad trades this year. I have made a dozen or more that are under water mind you, but I don't consider those bad trades, at least not yet. I consider it a normal part of investing that cannot be escaped. They might even be considered brilliant trades if the benchmark is the prices of a year ago, or maybe the really bad trades were made by others a year ago and mine are merely standard bad trades.
> 
> ...


I have quite a few of those names plus a lot more so I feel justified in disagreeing with you. I could have purchased at lower, much lower, prices. I've added to positions as things have gone down because I believe, overall, that these recently initiated (less than 12 months ago) positions will generate better than average returns. 

What that means is some could be dogs for longer than I expected but on the whole it will turn out favourably. The bad trade part for me was getting in too much too quickly, although I'm more like ankle deep rather than knee or waist deep as I infer you are.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

janus10 said:


> I have quite a few of those names plus a lot more so I feel justified in disagreeing with you.


Not sure what you are disagreeing with. I am pretty sure I talked a full circle above .

hboy43


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> I will buy another couple 1000 maybe today


another 1000 at 10.10


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

I really need to work on my patience... lol

Monday: bought 50 shares of Apple for $120 - the stock went down to $112-ish on Tuesday
Wednesday: bought 50 shares of Disney for $112.50 - it's under $106 on Thursday

I'm sure both will recover eventually, so won't be really bad trades (especially since they're intended as long-term holds) - but for me they're bad because I keep repeating the same mistake..


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Moneytoo said:


> I really need to work on my patience... lol
> 
> Monday: bought 50 shares of Apple for $120 - the stock went down to $112-ish on Tuesday
> Wednesday: bought 50 shares of Disney for $112.50 - it's under $106 on Thursday
> ...


The funny (and unfortunate) thing is that your mistake is not knowing what your mistake actually is.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah-yeah, I know: don't try to time the market, buy index ETFs, live happily ever after...


----------



## JohnnyD (Apr 10, 2014)

My big mistake this year was purchasing ShawCor in January at about $40. Today's Q2 results did not help much and the stock now sits at just over $28. A lot of companies in the pipeline sector are hurting right now.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Time to chyme in. Transalta biggest loser so far. Bought in at 11.xx now trading at 7.xx. Only 350 shares though.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

ASG.VN. bought at $1.07 now worth .36. Luckily only bought a few.
Bought some TCK.B at the wrong time too @ $14.36


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

Moneytoo said:


> I really need to work on my patience... lol
> 
> Monday: bought 50 shares of Apple for $120 - the stock went down to $112-ish on Tuesday
> Wednesday: bought 50 shares of Disney for $112.50 - it's under $106 on Thursday
> ...


AAPL is almost back to $120, so don't feel bad
DIS is $111

I wished I got some AAPL at < $113, but it's hindsight now... it could've reached $110 first


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

jerryhung said:


> I wished I got some AAPL at < $113, but it's hindsight now... it could've reached $110 first


And that's why I keep buying too high (well, on the dips, but not near bottoms) - because I'm afraid that the stock will turn back up before reaching my price and I'll miss the chance to buy at a good price while waiting for the very best... sigh


----------



## JP* (Aug 11, 2015)

I am currently down on WJA. If I had more cash I would buy more to average down my buy price. Bought at 28.71. I am happy to hold though. 

A few successful buy/sell from this year have been RKN, KDX and FTS. Nothing crazy, just small gains and I would hold them again if given the opportunity.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> I purchased 3000 shares of FM,,,, First Quantum Minerals Limited @ a cost of 12.27
> 
> Started at 14.14 and last trade at 10.35
> 
> ...


I have chased this FM now for a while,WOW

Now holding a number of shares,I seem to keep buying,oh well,it just keeps my dollar cost going down


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

Corus Entertainment is my only negative stock this year and was purchased at approximately $22/share. Aside from Corus, all others have been positive. I purchased Baytex in 2014 and have continued to hold; we all know how that's looking for shareholders.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

VRX. Managed the great feat to buy 5000$ worth of it at all time high (~324$). Exactly next day it's been downhill from there. Down 30%. Even the CPG loss is smaller as I have averaged down since I bought the first unit in Nov 2014.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Purchased ZPR at $13 but now it's trading around $9.92....however no plan to sell.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

repeatedly finding a rock solid floor in oil .... :cower:


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Well every trade I make is bad at first. Doesn't seem to matter what entry point I pick, it always goes down after I buy. Then it takes a couple weeks or even months of hair pulling to see if its going to stabilize and come back to where I bought it.


The worst trade I have done in the past few years have always been on preferred ETFs. They only go one way - down.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Just when I almost convinced myself that ZPR seemed to have stabilized, so need to buy more - BAM! Why preferred shares just got pounded – again!

«It’s difficult to pin down exactly what triggered the rout, which from Thursday through Monday wiped more than 5 per cent from the already battered S&P/TSX preferred-share index. But Brookfield’s new issue – which is expected to begin trading on Oct. 2 under the symbol BAM.PR.H – was probably a central factor, for a couple of reasons.»

I'm worried that ZPR might get de-listed before it comes back to our purchase price... sigh


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd certainly second (third?) pref purchases as 'my really bad trade this year'. 
But living off dividend income, we focus on its growth more than current share price (thanks for the recent raise FTS!). 
As long as the underlying company remains solid we're 'holders'.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought COS around $10 thinking it was a dip and I would swing trade it. Hahaha.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

COS has been beaten up for sure. Along with O&G sector. Do you/we/anyone really see the Syncrude project going under though?

"Canadian Oil Sands holds a 36.74 percent interest in the Syncrude project, the largest producer of light, sweet synthetic oil from Canada’s oil sands. As a pure play in Syncrude, Canadian Oil Sands provides investors with long-life, light crude oil exposure and since 2001 has paid dividends totaling $7.8 billion."
- See more at: http://www.cdnoilsands.com/#sthash.KxcDzGrZ.dpuf


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Spudd said:


> I bought COS around $10 thinking it was a dip and I would swing trade it. Hahaha.


Swing trade complete! Woo! (I had averaged down a bit somewhere in the 7's so ended up with a 4% profit, which I took and ran!)


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

sold some fm


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold another some of fm


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold another some of fm

total of 9000k sold still holding 5k

My bad trade has worked out for me,will buy some more ry


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

purchased another 5000 liq @ 11,03 today


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have about 268k into LIQ and FM....leverage 100k below prime

Will get a div until it returns to my average cost

Still buying

Will stop at ???

Glad if it does not go under,now close today price,,,will there goes any gains for this year

Maybe around 54k,,oh well

Retirement in 15 months,will sell one house for 350k soon and put it all in the next 4 months

Still shooting for 100 years old


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

In August I lost $22k writing Naked Puts on BMO.

Good thing it was all profit... but still my worst trade of all time.


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

doubling down on COS, VALE and KMI.. all turned bad for the year. holding them till they go bust or recover. no rush to sell.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Those doubling down with COS, KMI, HSE, CPG, WCP, etc., if oil stays low for 2-3 years, there could be plenty of losses. If however, like the financial crisis, what goes down comes back up...well...those that doubled down _will be rather happy!_

Personally, I'm thinking the latter will happen.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Vale and Teck are tied for 1st presently as my biggest losers. 

Vale -62.4%, -$5,100 USD
Teck -62.2%, -$6,600


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought ACO.x at it's 52 week high just before it plummeted back down to Earth. Currently dow 25%; I suspect it'll take years before the share price climbs again and I'll break even. Thankfully I have no intention of selling, and I can collect dividends along the way.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

AltaRed said:


> Biggest perhaps 'non-decision' regret was not selling TCK.B before its recent plunge. I had a partial position and was undecided whether to fill it or sell it at a then profit. Looks like I will take another run at that decision process later this year, i.e, average down or do tax loss selling.


I dumped my partial position in TCK.B to help offset cap gains elsewhere. Down about 62% from purchase price a few years ago.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

a lot of VALE holders here. Add me to the list as its my biggest loser as well.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I got you all beat lol bought PRKR few years ago and made some cash from it sold it and went away , watched the bottom fall out and then decided at .60 cents it was worth going back into it .I have watched it go to .16 and i am sure it will hit zero anytime now lol.Lost 6k on it and counting lol


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

LIQ. Bought in a couple of months ago when it was near its 52-week low, looking for a bit of gain on a rebound as well as a great divvy. It started going up... I was happy with a nice gain in a short period... then it tanked hard.


----------



## thepitchedlink (Feb 17, 2014)

treva84 said:


> I bought ACO.x at it's 52 week high just before it plummeted back down to Earth. Currently dow 25%; I suspect it'll take years before the share price climbs again and I'll break even. Thankfully I have no intention of selling, and I can collect dividends along the way.


YA, you and me both....sure am glad I own ACO and CU!! gees, what a week for utilities


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I think I win the thread.
Check out the chart on PRE.
That is about -80% on the year for those who don't want to do the math.
-93% over 2 years.

I haven't held it consistently during that time, and it's been a small amount of shares.
I don't think I'll sell. It's a good reminder to me.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

nobleea said:


> I think I win the thread.
> Check out the chart on PRE.
> That is about -80% on the year for those who don't want to do the math.
> -93% over 2 years.
> ...


Haha, I'm with you on PRE. I got in fairly low and averaged down a couple times and as of right now I'm _still_ down 55% after oil has tanked so hard again lately. 
Anyway, I bought it long term for when oil recovers so I'm sitting tight, but still tough to watch it go through the ringer. If it's still at or below this price in a month or two I might add to my position.


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

Bought PZA at $15.52 in the morning, that afternoon TD bought a portion of the company and it dropped to $13 over night.

Still holding on for it to recover while collecting dividends


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

BTE bought at $32 in 2014 now down 87% as of yesterday. Well at least I can hang on and collect the dividend. Or not.

Or perhaps my worst trade of the year will happen today as I ponder new positions in AD, DIV, PWF and in US, QCOM and JWN.


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

holy sh**t.

Some of you guys are making me cry over here. I was just checking the list I've seen over the last couple of pages. 

BHP
VALE
CU
ACO
BTE
POT
TCK
HSE
CNQ

Chrikey!

Looks like commodities have been taking it on the chin for a while now. Hey you liked it then you gotta like ehm' now!


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

& what was your bad trade Tosser


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

mrPPincer said:


> & what was your bad trade Tosser


when i have one i'll let you know.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

The_Tosser said:


> when i have one i'll let you know.


ok, assuming from that comment, that you have little experience in the market, I'll just say, that if you can go the distance that the average CMFer has gone.. w/o making a bad trade, you will either be able to buy out Buffett w pocket change, or yeh.. mehbe.. yur just spewwing BS..


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

mrPPincer said:


> ok, assuming from that comment, that you have little experience in the market


Assume whatever you want. You're wrong, but assume away.



> I'll just say, that if you can go the distance that the average CMFer has gone.. w/o making a bad trade, you will either be able to buy out Buffett w pocket change, or yeh.. mehbe.. yur just spewwing BS..


yep, just spewing BS. Assume away, because it's easier than thinking about better trading and not getting into the above situation as often as people do.

I assume you'd rather me tell you the truth than make something up for someone to feel good?

Naw, that's religions job lol. 

I have no idea if anything I am in right now is going to be 'bad' but until then i can't call it that.

Hey if it makes you feel good, because that's what trading is all about doncha know... lol,.... if i was into buying any of those stocks above i would easily be in as bad a shape as anyone of those fellows. I think they're getting a bad rap. This market has been more than brutal to them.

Then again knowing this can happen because unlike your incorrect assumption, I've been doing this for a little longer than last week , I don't do what they do all the time.

I'll be brief because you don't want to read a book. I'll broad-stroke it.

I trade one 'thing' against another 'thing' 80% of the time, at least. I figure i'll make money on both things, but it if turns out i don't, as long as i make more on one thing than the other thing then net-green is net green and not a trade to cry about.

This alone is something none of the above people do that i have read.

But hey my friend, assume away, in your ignorance.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm ok with ignorance of your particular situation re bad trades Tosser, since you prefer not to disclose

top of your list, BHP, is one of my worst trades, also known as BBL, but commodities are down at the moment, especially iron and coal, as it happens.. don't feel bad for me, rather maybe feel bad for some of those who doubled down on some of the small player oil co.s 

I'll be holding BBL, we'll see where it goes.
Added a little POT (another commodity) today.


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

mrPPincer said:


> I'm ok with ignorance of your particular situation re bad trades Tosser, since you prefer not to disclose
> .


Disclose what?

Go look at the thread i started 'Notes over volatility' I give updates to the trade regularly. Unless you think i can post back in time how on earth am i to know what will be the outcome when i write what i am doing? When i figure that trade has gone bad and not coming back inside of 3-6 months tops, i'll let you know. For now it's green as per post today. It's even "greener' tonight so I see. Tomorrow? Who knows.

In that thread read the first couple of posts to get the premise down straight.

When i was buying only stocks, i had more than my shares of what i see from everyone here. I don't know about anyone else, but i think being down 40% to 90% blows pretty badly. That's not all, lets finish the thought and get down to brass tacks. These people are down so far they're not getting even for a long time to come unless they get a serious win-fall with which to average down on. Again i don't know about you but i always hated it when it happened to me.

I don't think it's too smart myself even if it's what all the cool kids are doing, so i stopped doing these things and found easier trades to do. Not as easy in an RRSP or TFSA so they need some adjusting, but the premise is still spot on.

Good luck all. I think you've been dealt a pretty bad hand.


----------



## cn_habs (Oct 27, 2015)

Worst: selling CTRP at 57 (51 now after 2-1 split); selling SWHC at 14 (now 21 and counting); holding onto SAVE at 80 (now 40)
Best: buying CCL'B in Aug and BYD.UN in late Oct

Value traps: GILD, AAPL, AAL, 

Conclusion: after a year of actively following the market, I found great stocks with tremendous upside but can't time my trades to save my freaking life. Talk about wasted opportunity cost.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> & what was your bad trade Tosser



Wayne Gretzky rookie card for a Dion Phaneuf and a Leafs hat.


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

cn_habs said:


> Worst: selling CTRP at 57 (51 now after 2-1 split); selling SWHC at 14 (now 21 and counting); holding onto SAVE at 80 (now 40)
> Best: buying CCL'B in Aug and BYD.UN in late Oct
> 
> Value traps: GILD, AAPL, AAL,
> ...


Don't worry, no one can


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Purchased some more FM and liq today

Now holding 18000 shares of FM

Purchased some liq today now holding 16000 shares


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Whatever happened to that blogger who went "all in" on oil to the extreme. I forget the guy's name but he must be stinging pretty hard right now.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Almost back to even with FM today still a ways to go with LIQ

Still buying


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

LRE hands down. Holding 2263 shares at an average of $3.06.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Freedom45 said:


> LRE hands down. Holding 2263 shares at an average of $3.06.


I wrote off LRE already long time ago... Luckily I hold only 300 shares.... Thanks God , I never averaged down....


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

gibor said:


> I wrote off LRE already long time ago... Luckily I hold only 300 shares.... Thanks God , I never averaged down....


For me it is a draw between LRE (-90%) and TPH (-84%). Fortunately these two positions result in about -4% on portfolio. LRE was purchased with money I was willing to risk just didn't expect the risk to hit this hard. That is how risk reward works so I am not surprised this could be the outcome. At some point oil will recover. LRE may or may not be around when it does.

Cheers


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I got a bike .... for my wife. (sorry, really bad joke I heard bob dylan tell one time):biggrin:


----------



## malarcus (Jan 2, 2014)

TBE, 2200 shares bought at 43 cents. Down to 9 cents currently. This is by far my worst trade this year. Since it is in my TFSA, I don't see the point to sell right now. Hopefully they will survive the current oil market.

Marc L.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold 15000 of FM,sitting on some cash,still holding my last 5000 for a while

Will purchase more of LIQ after earnings


----------

